# Cherry Barbs, anyone?



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got . . . 8? 10? Something like that. Tired of them. Anybody want them? If so, Don and I will bring them to the February meeting with us. They're an attractive peach color. Other than that, just like any cherry barb, active and easy keepers.

Melis


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll take them if you still have them.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

You got 'em. We'll bring them along when we come.--Don

I failed to say they were albinos. That's why they're peach instead of dusky red. -- Melis


----------

